# BODYBUILDING PHARMACOLOGY : The New Ephedrine?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

BODYBUILDING PHARMACOLOGY : The New Ephedrine? by Jerry Brainum When the Food and Drug Administration banned the sale of ephedrine and mahuang food supplements on April 12, 2004, companies selling those products knew they had a problem. It wasn???t the bogus lawsuits that burgeoned both before and after the ruling but what to do to [...]

*Read More...*


----------

